# How to replace armrest lid 2012 LTZ



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

I replaced the covering on my arm rest with a leather one that I found on ebay. It was pretty easy. 

I opened the console and removed the two screws at the top of the box. Then I pulled out the rubber pad and removed the two screws at the bottom of the box. Then I lifted the box enough so that I could see the screws by the hinge. I didn't have to pull the box all the way out to get to the screws underneath, so I didn't unclip the connectors for the USB and Aux jack. Under the box and by the hinge, the outer screws are for the rear panel on the center console. I removed those and then pulled back on the rear panel to pop it off. Then I removed the bolts that hold the hinge on. The arm rest slides out toward the rear, which is why I removed the rear panel. Not sure if you can do it without removing the rear panel. 

I had to disassemble the armrest to replace the covering. It was pretty self explanatory, but watch carefully how all of the pieces go together. There are some small parts for the slide and latch mechanisms. 

How mine looks now.








The leather covering looks great and was a nice upgrade. I also added a little extra padding.


----------

